# Mont. Animal Shelter closing tday all animals w/out a home will be euth.!



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Montgomery Animal Shelter is closing today! You can adopt for free today bwt 12-4. They will be euthanizing all animals without a home!!!!!80 dogs and cats...Montgomery Township Pound, 1161 Route 206 Belle Mead, Nj 08502, 908-359-4308.

This was on facebook but I thought I would repost it here for anyone with room that can go out and save a life.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a fake http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/200...elter-closing-create-widespread-confusion.htm


----------

